# Ozzy playing on the lawn



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

He just loves being let out (supervised) for a play on the lawn and the sunshine shows off all his lovely markings.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*your right it does show off his lovely markings, and his stunning colour.*


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

i love how fluffy he is, and his marking are fab! love ginger cats!


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

That tail is a work of art!! He is so beautiful  I hope that Aslan's tail becomes as beautiful


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

I always enjoy looking at his photos, he's such a handsome boy, the tail on that 2nd photo is fabulous.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: fantastic tail I hope Tango's pipe cleaner gets as good


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's looking fabulous :001_wub: Such a big, handsome boy :thumbsup:
I think he's secretly related to Basil Brush


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

He's amazing! His tail is bigger than my dog :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's a stunner but photos of that tail should be banned he's giving all the other cats on here an inferiority complex. Our poor boys tail confidence has plummeted on seeing Ozzy's


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

see he has a typical coonie tail, what do they say the tail with a cat on the end


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he is just amazing, i want him,
michellex


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Ozzy is a STUNNER! He looks a picture of health and as others have said, WHAT a tail he has! I didn't used to be too keen on red cats but your Ozzy and Dally Banjo's Tango are definitely making me think my next maine coon will be a red tabby to complement Leo and Oscar (silver tabby and brown tabby with white).
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gorgeous as usual  do all coonies develop huge tails?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> Gorgeous as usual  do all coonies develop huge tails?


They are meant to. A lot of people call them 'a tail with a cat at the end'.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwww hes beautiful


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

He is beautiful. That tail is just amazing


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is such a striking cat.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

just to show you why i love ozzy so much, if you look at fluffball pics on cat photos, ive just put pics of my lovely cat i had years ago.
michelle x


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks like a very proud boy! 
Love his markings!


----------

